# Are there any women out there training with power?



## Flexnuphill (May 20, 2013)

My wife rides with me on occasion and frequently rides with her friends. The last couple of years she has been keeping herself in shape over the winter using my trainer. She's getting stronger trying to keep up with my training, on her most recent 20 minute FTP test she managed 180 watts. Does anyone in the know how fit that makes her?


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

You'd have to tell us her weight as power/fitness is a power to weight ratio.


Flexnuphill said:


> My wife rides with me on occasion and frequently rides with her friends. The last couple of years she has been keeping herself in shape over the winter using my trainer. She's getting stronger trying to keep up with my training, on her most recent 20 minute FTP test she managed 180 watts. Does anyone in the know how fit that makes her?


----------



## Flexnuphill (May 20, 2013)

So she tells me she weights 135lbs = 61.3 kgs, that's 2.9 w/kg.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Flexnuphill said:


> So she tells me she weights 135lbs = 61.3 kgs, that's 2.9 w/kg.


Use this table:


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks to me that she is doing very well and could likely time trial at class 4 now( 20 minutes is 95% of the FTP shown on the chart so she is in the high 2.70s). If the PM motivates her to increase her work load she'll be humbling a lot of recreational male cyclists--even more than now.


----------



## Flexnuphill (May 20, 2013)

Yeah, she can hold her own with a number of men we ride with. Every once in a while someone new will come up to me during a group ride and say "Damn, your wife is strong."

The best part is she'll be 48 this year.


----------

